# Rohloff & flat-mount disc brakes



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

2021 Presidio 3







www.marinbikes.com





Can the rohloff hub be fitted to bikes that come with flat-mount disc brakes?
What do I need to look for? Any adapters required?

Would like to use disc brakes.

Bike has sliding dropouts and fittings for flat-mount disc brakes, without using a post-mount to flat-mount adapter.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a lot of trouble fitting a Rohloff on my Cannondale BB1 , it looked like that one , made for a Shimano IGH.
The tough part is the counter force , you'll have problem to fit a Monkey bone on that setup.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Thx. Could you reuse the calipers?
How did you solve the counterforce issue?


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

anga said:


> Thx. Could you reuse the calipers?
> How did you solve the counterforce issue?


you could always use the big torque arm....its longer and puts less strain on the frame, just ugly.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Could you reuse the fm disc calipers?

Agree about the ugly part


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine were Post Mount and the way it was made , couldn't use the PM adaptor ......




Personal message sent


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Solution from Joshua, cyclemonkey

FM tabs + FM to 160 mm PM rear brake adapter + PM bone + PM brake calipers + 180mm disc (due to using PM bone)

brake adapter
Shimano Flat Mount Disc Brake Adapter | Competitive Cyclist

FM bone is a 1-step solution, if developed.


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

anga said:


> Solution from Joshua, cyclemonkey
> 
> FM tabs + FM to 160 mm PM rear brake adapter + PM bone + PM brake calipers + 180mm disc (due to using PM bone)
> 
> ...


Cool, lets see a pic when you have it assembled!


----------



## Jurriaan75 (May 30, 2021)

anga said:


> 2021 Presidio 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I got back from Rohloff:

Good morning.

The information in the forum is technically correct but definitely not something we can advise for a few reasons:

A FM to PM adapter will permit use of 160mm brake rotors but as soon as a PM Bone is then added, the system will need a 180mm brake rotor.

Shimano only offer brake rotors up to 160mm for use with the flatmount systems which they developed. The position and strength of the bolts probably limits the ability for the mount to cope with torque loads created by larger brake rotors.

Cannondale are the only manufacturer to offer 180mm brake rotors on a flatmount brake and they use their own developed adapter solution to achieve this, rather than some off-the-shelf adapter stack.

As Shimano don't offer 180mm brake option for flatmount brake systems, we must presume there is a good reason for this. Ensuring the safety of all Rohloff customers is our number one priority so Rohloff cannot recommend anchoring SPEEDHUB torque to a flatmount braking system by the use of an adapter stack.

Sorry for the disappointing news.


----------



## cobretti86 (30 d ago)

anga said:


> Lösung von Joshua, cyclemonkey
> 
> FM Laschen + FM auf 160 mm PM Hinterradbremsadapter + PM Bone + PM Bremssättel + 180 mm Scheibe (aufgrund der Verwendung von PM Bone)
> 
> ...





anga said:


> Solution from Joshua, cyclemonkey
> 
> FM tabs + FM to 160 mm PM rear brake adapter + PM bone + PM brake calipers + 180mm disc (due to using PM bone)
> 
> ...


Hello, are there any pictures of the Rohloff Flatmount solution?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

anga said:


> Solution from Joshua, cyclemonkey
> 
> FM tabs + *FM to 160 mm PM rear brake adapter* + PM bone + PM brake calipers + 180mm disc (due to using PM bone)
> 
> ...


Using FM to 140mm PM rear brake adapter (ISMMAR140PDH) rather than the 160mm one (ISMMAR160PDH) allows using 160mm rotors and hence sidestep the caution from Rohloff about using 180mm rotors.


----------



## cobretti86 (30 d ago)

anga said:


> Die Verwendung des FM-zu-140-mm-PM-Hinterradbremsadapters (ISMMAR140PDH) anstelle des 160-mm-Adapters (ISMMAR160PDH) ermöglicht die Verwendung von 160-mm-Rotoren und umgeht somit die Warnung von Rohloff bezüglich der Verwendung von 180-mm-Rotoren.
> [/ZITIEREN]
> Welche Drehmomentstütze verwende ich hier?


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

cobretti86 said:


> Which torque arm do I use here?


You can always use the torque arm.
If you mean the axle plate, then probably Rohloff CC PM Axle Plate - 8225
No idea about TS Rohloff.

You may also look into the possibility of using monkey bone rathen than pm bone.
I am not a Rohloff expert. So make sure about compatibility before spending money.


----------



## cobretti86 (30 d ago)

anga said:


> You can always use the torque arm.
> If you mean the axle plate, then probably Rohloff CC PM Axle Plate - 8225
> No idea about TS Rohloff.
> 
> ...


I would like to install the Rohloff in the Ritchey Breakaway frame. This frame has a rear thru-axle that cannot be moved and a Flatmount disc mount. The pictures in the attachment.


----------



## cobretti86 (30 d ago)

cobretti86 said:


> I would like to install the Rohloff in the Ritchey Breakaway frame. This frame has a rear thru-axle that cannot be moved and a Flatmount disc mount. The pictures in the attachment.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

cobretti86 said:


> I would like to install the Rohloff in the Ritchey Breakaway frame. This frame has a rear thru-axle that cannot be moved and a Flatmount disc mount. The pictures in the attachment.


Suggest asking Ritchey and Rohloff.


----------

